# Pînză topită



## susanna76

Știe cineva cum îi spune pînzei topite în engleză? 

Mersi anticipat


----------



## szivike

pânză, nu brânză? 

brânză topită cred ca ar fi spreadable cheese, sau cheese-flavoured spread (dacă e din aceea care se pune pe pâine).


----------



## susanna76

Bună szivike,

Nu brînză, ci pînză mă interesează. Poate totuși știe cineva...

Mersi oricum pentru răspuns!


----------



## farscape

Poate link-ul ăsta te ajută: e o listă bogată de ţesături, eu am  parcurs-o de câteva ori dar nu m-am prins dacă pânza topita e acolo sau nu.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/cloth


Best,


----------



## farscape

szivike said:


> pânză, nu brânză?
> 
> brânză topită cred ca ar fi spreadable cheese, sau cheese-flavoured spread (dacă e din aceea care se pune pe pâine).




Amuzant... Ştiai că la tifon se spune cheese cloth?

Later,


----------



## szivike

Nu știam, nu sunt la curent cu țesăturile.  Văd că totuși au ceva legătură...  Mulțumesc!

Îmi pare rău, nu știu cum se zice la pânza topită.


----------



## susanna76

Bună farscape, m-am uitat de două ori pe lista aia (care e utilă), în două zile diferite , dar pînza topită nu pare să fie printre materialele de acolo.

Mersi oricum!

P.S. Da, am aflat si eu recent de cheesecloth dintr-o carte. Știam doar de gauze. În cartea mea tipa era îmbrăcată într-o rochie din cheesecloth. Wikipedia zice că e de mai multe grades. Poate chiar cheesecloth e pînza topită! (Vezi imagini pe google pt. "cheesecloth dress")


----------



## farscape

_Cheescloth_-ul pe care-l folosim la bucătărie e tifonul românesc  şi e din bumbac. _Gauze_ e pentru bandaje.

Pânza topită ar trebui sa fie din alt material (in?).

Later,


----------



## susanna76

Bună,

Știu că m-am mai interesat de asta și am aflat că pînza topită e din bumbac 100%. 

Știu că cheesecloth e tifon, că de aia îi zice cheesecloth, are o funcție ca tifon, dar îți spun că există și rochii din cheesecloth. Evident, nu au țesătura tifonului, ci una mai deasa. De asta mă gîndesc că poate pînza topită e un cheesecloth cu un grade foarte înalt. Zic și eu, că n-am de unde să știu sigur . Poate afli tu la un moment dat și îmi spui și mie .


----------



## farscape

Am vazut şi eu pozele cu cheese cloth dress, close-up şi arată a tifon,  ce e drept o ţesătură mai deasă.

Din comentariile de aici,  (http://www.tpu.ro/shopping/unde-as-...anii-80-dar-acum-parca-nimeni-nu-mai-produce/)  pânza topită pare să fie o pânza de in totuşi - mi-aduc aminte că inul  "se topea" (lasat in apă şi bătut/zdrobit) înainte să fie făcut  ţesătură. Pentru bumbac se aplică un alt proces.

Cam atât deocamdată


----------



## nicolero

Eu cred ca e "sheer lawn" sau am mai vazut si "cotton sheer lawn" (da, e acelasi cuvant ca si pajistea verde  )

*–noun *
a thin or sheer linen or cotton fabric, either plain or printed. 

Nicole


----------



## susanna76

Bună Nicole,

Lawn ăsta pare un candidat interesant. Poate că ăsta e răspunsul. Mersi!


----------



## Bibo777

Cotton Crepe (with lengthwise crinkles).


----------



## irinet

Bună, 
Eu am văzut  o prezentare  de ii românești pe Facebook,  iar materialul  descris era "gauze cotton/fabric" /"crinkled gauze" și multe alte tipuri de "weaves"!  
O fi similar cu 'bandajul' ,  dar și "pânză topită"  pare ' soră bună' cu acesta,  amândouă fiind țesute!
De asemenea,  te poți  uita pe articolul "Vintage Fashion Guild" care descrie tipuri de țesături.  Și cred că aici e secretul: ce fel de țesătură este pânza topită?! Doar un cunoscător te poate ajuta în această problemă. Dacă afli,  te rog,  să ne spui și nouă,  Suzana! 

I


----------



## susanna76

Bibo777: e o sugestie bună. Mulțumesc.
irinet: nu cred că e o singură țesătură. Și oricum, pînza topită în engleză poate să nu aibă nimic de-a face cu țesătura. Lawn în sheer lawn, cu sensul de "a thin or sheer linen or cotton fabric, either plain or printed"

 descrie doar materialul, care, cum am discutat și aici, poate fi in sau bumbac.


----------



## Zareza

*lawn*
A light, well-hackled linen fabric first made in Laon, France. Now, it is a lightweight, fairly sheer, fine, plain-weave *cotton or linen* muslin fabric generally more sheer and with a higher count than nainsook. It can be given a soft or crisp finish and is sized and calendered to produce a soft, lustrous appearance. *Linen lawn* is synonymous with handkerchief linen. *Cotton lawn* is a similar type of fabric. Lawn is slightly stiffer than batiste, but can be used for similar purposes. It is white, solid colored, or printed and is used tot dresses, blouses, curtains, lingerie, and as a base for embroidered items. 

*linon = *a fine lawn of linen or cotton


----------

